# My hedgie room



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

A while back, someone asked to see pictures of my hedgie room. Since I had the camera out last night, I decided to take some.

[attachment=3:2cfis6dq]2011,12,23 East (2).jpg[/attachment:2cfis6dq]

[attachment=2:2cfis6dq]2011,12,23 Hedgie room North (2).jpg[/attachment:2cfis6dq]

Lacey cat had to get in on the picture. She is the only cat that is allowed in the hedgie room because she is the only one that behaves. She sits and patiently waits for me to give her a treat. Their food is soooooo much better than hers even though I tell her constantly it's the same food!

[attachment=1:2cfis6dq]2011,12,23 Hedgie room south (2).jpg[/attachment:2cfis6dq]

[attachment=0:2cfis6dq]2011,12,23 Hedgie room West.jpg[/attachment:2cfis6dq]


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

So many cages! That means lots of cute hedgies!

My cat does the same thing with the food :lol: I can't turn away from the bowl if it's out of the cage for a second, because he will gobble it up at the blink of an eye!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow that's a lot of cages. I can't imagine the work that goes into maintenance. I have a hard time with 2 cages lol. Love the set up though!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's an awesome room! I hope I can have a hedgie room like that someday...Though I'll need a second place to keep new rescues too. Lacey is a beautiful kitty too!


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

I use the same heater for my set up!  expect mine is white and doesn't have the digital read out.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

It was me who asked, Nancy! Thank you for sharing!  

From the pictures, it seems like you're really good at maximizing space in your hedgie room. I love the piles of liners & dishes :lol: I can't even imagine how much time you spend daily doing something for or spending time with your hogs. Sometimes having just one is a little overwhelming for me :shock: 

What material are the white cage set ups made of? 

Lacey sounds like a doll! We have 3 cats... 2 are absolutely terrified of Milly and the other is a Siamese and is way too curious for her own good - she always comes sniffing when I have Milly out, and I'm constantly pushing her nose away from Milly's quills :roll:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Love the room.  If I had that in my house, you'd better believe I'd hole up in there and never come out!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Wow Nancy! It's amazing!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm in awe of your organization.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

That's incredible!! Thanks for letting us take a peek into your hedgie-world Nancy!!


----------

